# Hello from Spain



## Daniel Díaz (Sep 20, 2016)

Hi! I've discovered this fantastic forum a few months ago and it has been a great help to me, so I think it's time to say hello to everyone.


Thanks very much, I'll be around here.


----------



## Iskra (Sep 20, 2016)

Hola! Bienvenido! 

Enjoy, you'll have a great time here!


----------



## Daniel Díaz (Sep 20, 2016)

Iskra said:


> Hola! Bienvenido!
> 
> Enjoy, you'll have a great time here!



Thanks very much! Muchas gracias!


----------



## Fer (Sep 21, 2016)

Hola Daniel, bienvenido!! welcome! : )


----------



## Fab (Sep 28, 2016)

Bienvenido


----------



## Carles (Sep 28, 2016)

Bienvenido Daniel (I'm originally from Valencia. Living in New Zealand though, but with plans to back to Spain some day).


----------



## Daniel Díaz (Sep 29, 2016)

Carles said:


> Bienvenido Daniel (I'm originally from Valencia. Living in New Zealand though, but with plans to back to Spain some day).



Hola Carles, así que valenciano! Nice to meet you. How long have you been living in NW?


----------



## Carles (Sep 30, 2016)

Daniel Díaz said:


> Hola Carles, así que valenciano! Nice to meet you. How long have you been living in NW?


I did originally came to NZ with a 12 months contract (Weta Digital, I'm still working full time as CG artist) but that was 6 years ago. Beautiful place I have to say, but I'd prefer to move Valencia or Tenerife to write music full time (I'm working hard on it).
And you amigo? where are you from?


----------



## BigImpactSound (Oct 1, 2016)

Bienvenudo!


----------



## Daniel Díaz (Oct 1, 2016)

Carles said:


> I did originally came to NZ with a 12 months contract (Weta Digital, I'm still working full time as CG artist) but that was 6 years ago. Beautiful place I have to say, but I'd prefer to move Valencia or Tenerife to write music full time (I'm working hard on it).
> And you amigo? where are you from?



That sounds wonderful but it's normal to miss home. And... if you're working hard on it, you'll get it 
I'm from Galicia.


----------



## Tomas Simon (Oct 25, 2016)

Hola! Yo también soy de Valencia!

I just registered today
Nice to see other spanish people in the forums!


----------

